# Scibor Releases SF Templar Mechanized Paladin



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty much speaks for itself. 













Scibor said:


> _Price: 42.30 EUR
> 28mm Templar SF Paladin 28SF0075
> 
> SF Templar Mechanized Armor - Paladin. In blister You’ll find 1 unpainted resin model and scenic round, 60mm, resin base.Model is 105mm tall from feet to top. _


 
There are things I like about it and things that I don't, but for the price it is a cool bit of kit.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think I would cover the head up with something and run it as a alternative for a Dread if I got one.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yuck, its like the worst parts of the dreadknight and contemptor were fused around a monk. 

Do not like


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Yuck, its like the worst parts of the dreadknight and contemptor were fused around a monk.
> 
> Do not like


^^ This. What an awkward looking model.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That is one of the most hideous models I've ever seen. You could build something a thousand times better by mashing together a dreadknight and a contemptor with some spare dark angels bits.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

not their best model


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

really dislike the way the arms hook into the shoulder joints.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Agree with the above statements.

From the people who brought you "BADASS AWESOME SCI-FI KNIGHTS" now comes....
"BOBO THE COMEDY ROBO-MONK!"
:crazy:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Death Shroud said:


> From the people who brought you "BADASS AWESOME SCI-FI KNIGHTS" now comes....
> "BOBO THE COMEDY ROBO-MONK!"
> :crazy:


That made me laugh out loud:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

see the dread knight doesnt look so bad now !


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

is 42euros the amount they give you to take it from them?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> is 42euros the amount they give you to take it from them?


Sounds about right to me. This is what happens when a company tries too hard to make minis that look like GW product, without making them LOOK like GW product...

Even if I sliced those arms off and added GW arms, then took out that goofy head and added one from another Dreadnought sprue, I would still have to basically sculpt out the feet and leg plates to look somewhat decent and not like blocks, then cut the goofy spotlight and horrid looking smoke stack off of it, and add more GW parts.....you catch my point, much easier to buy two GW minis and bits bash um together into something that would be less of an eye sore.

Edit: You could probably add wheels to the sides of the feet and swap out the head...would look like an old school Transformer, just a little less badass.....MUCH less badass.


----------



## girot (Jun 14, 2008)

It would appear that I am the only person on earth who actually likes this model.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep it looks poo


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This models looks bittersweet to me.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Dont get me wrong, and most folks know, Scibor is a little hit or miss wi his stuff. This, Im afraid is an epic fail. Perhaps if it didnae have that wee bitty head poking out the top, or ther legs wernae so blocky, or the whole model was re-done better than this then maybe it would look good, but....!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Gun are is what ruins it for me.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh ..... Dear..... to refer back to bits and kits, in comparison the dreadknight looks like a work of art!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Funny as fuck and butt ugly to boot...it's like 40K Lego :rofl:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> Funny as fuck and butt ugly to boot...it's like 40K Lego :rofl:


Actually, LEGO 40k would look a thousand times better:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Actually, LEGO 40k would look a thousand times better:


that looks amazing, i love lego,keep seeing 40k related model pop up on the net but havent seen this one before.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I look at this and then i look at the new chaos decimator. For the price and quality I am getting the decimator. Scibor has missed the mark on this one.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> that looks amazing, i love lego,keep seeing 40k related model pop up on the net but havent seen this one before.


I just googled lego 40K, and that was one of the first to pop up. lol. If you can find it, its attached to a blog that tells you how to build it.

Sometimes I think GW is missing a trick with not licencing to lego for some models... but then the thing is you'd have people buying them and wanting to use them in game rather then the official models...

Still, be awesome if you could blow up a dread, and have lego shrapnel from it accross the batlefeild. lol.


----------

